

Qubes Architecture - actual security-oriented OS - viraptor
http://qubes-os.org/files/doc/arch-spec-0.3.pdf

======
viraptor
I thought I'll post this after the Indian OS link hit the front page. The
document discusses many interesting things related to the OS security, while
providing a fairly easy reading for most tech people. This project is actually
live and downloadable from <http://qubes-os.org/Home.html> and has an
interesting team behind.

